# Cats



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 14, 2009)

I play this video for my cats sometimes and they get really excited and look all around the computer, it can be pretty entertaining, try it.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, my cats respond when hearing other cats on video too. Sometimes they are hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2009)

Both of my two cats were too lazy to get their butts out of bed. I got no response.


----------



## superfreak (Apr 15, 2009)

i held my speaker near my haed and pretended i was meowing. My cat had a whole conversation with me!

check this out:

http://megavideo.com/?v=VXKKVOC1

my cat HATES this video.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 15, 2009)

superfreak said:


> i held my speaker near my haed and pretended i was meowing. My cat had a whole conversation with me!check this out:
> 
> http://megavideo.com/?v=VXKKVOC1
> 
> my cat HATES this video.


HAha nice, i played it, my 1 cats ears were twitching. i think she understands its the computer now and not another cat near by


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

cats are so cute when they meow


----------

